# Humbert's Panhandle Common to Tahoma 31 Sprigging



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

With yesterday being my first app of Glyphosate on the Common Bermuda I figured this is a good time to start this new chapter for my sprigging process to Tahoma 31 next spring. Here are some pictures from 9/20/22 for reference.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Are you going to overseed cool season grass soon? You probably need more than just glyphosate to get complete kill.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

killacam said:


> Are you going to overseed cool season grass soon? You probably need more than just glyphosate to get complete kill.


I will not be overseeding anything this winter. I will be doing a full renovation throughout the winter into early spring before I sprig Tahoma 31 Bermuda.

- Bury downspouts to pop-up emitters

- Fall soil test to prep amendments for next years growing season

- Sand level/Re-grade with 21 yards of masonry sand

- Multiple apps of Glyphosate/Fusilade (Spaced 3-4 weeks apart)

- Fertilize before herbicide apps to promote growth and herbicide absorption

- Power rake all dead matter out of the lawn

- Final level dragging

- Sprig 8000 sq ft from 3 pallets of Tahoma 31 (sourced from Legacy Turf in Atlanta)


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Nice plan! Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Chadwicktr said:


> Nice plan! Looking forward to seeing your results!


Love seeing your results as well as Willy's. Y'all are the main driving factor in me deciding to do this after 6 short months with my seeded common…. Down the rabbit hole we go.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

First night time app for me and I really enjoyed it. Nice peace and quiet and much cooler. I think I will try more evening apps in the future! Just for good measure I went ahead and slapped my first round of Fusilade down and added MSO and full rate Glyphosate. That should really put a hurting on every thing as the Bermuda was hardly even dinged from the lower rate before.

- Fusilade II @ .6oz/1000
- 41% Glyphosate @ 8oz/1000
- MSO @ .5oz/1000


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

You may want to apply the kill rounds earlier in the day for maximum effectiveness. I googled around some agricultural studies on glyphosate and early mornings and late evenings (heavy dew) were the least effective. IIRC, they also noted it was more effective during photosynthesis hours.

It'll take a good 6-8 days to see the start of results (broadleaf weeds will be faster) and 14-21 to see the full effects when you are avoiding diquat.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Chadwicktr said:


> You may want to apply the kill rounds earlier in the day for maximum effectiveness. I googled around some agricultural studies on glyphosate and early mornings and late evenings (heavy dew) were the least effective. IIRC, they also noted it was more effective during photosynthesis hours.
> 
> It'll take a good 6-8 days to see the start of results (broadleaf weeds will be faster) and 14-21 to see the full effects when you are avoiding diquat.


Thanks for the advice on the daytime sprays. I will continue my normal pattern of day time applications. Will post pictures of the lawn here in a bit. She's getting CRISPY! The neighbors are already losing their minds :lol:


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Picture update 9/25/22


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Few more pictures


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

9/26/22 Update

She's getting crispy. Amazing how strong the weeds are still going and some patches of common trying to green up.









Crazy to see how much the sunlight affects the efficiency of the herbicide. You can see here where the shade is the grass is still much greener than where it's exposed to sun.



Went ahead and got my quarterly app of Demand Duo applied to perimeter of the house and shed today. Have yet to find anything that works better for perimeter at 10$ per quarter.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

No updates for the lawn except its getting crispy. Going to let it sit another week or so and then put down some Fert and give it some water to push anything else up.

Did manage to pressure wash the whole house from foundation to gutters today. Going to get the driveway and back patio done this week.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got the driveway and patio done today. What a difference!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Not many updates on the lawn lately. I’ve been super busy at my shop and catching up on other things around the house. The lawn is still crispy and I am starting to see some weeds pop up. Planning to throw some fert soon and give it a few weeks before another app of Glyphosate and Fusilade. On another note we did welcome a new puppy to the house that can’t wait to enjoy the new Tahoma 31 next year.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Sedge still managing to come back after being smoked! Almost time for round 2.


----------



## legacyturffarms99 (2 mo ago)

Nice progress! Looks like you're getting things prepped! Looking forward to helping you with your Tahoma 31 in the spring time.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

legacyturffarms99 said:


> Nice progress! Looks like you're getting things prepped! Looking forward to helping you with your Tahoma 31 in the spring time.


I am looking forward to it! Will be in touch for sure!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Soil Test results came back today.

Looks like my pH has dropped from 6.66 last year to 5.62 this year. I am disappointed to find that the "SoilKit" that I used last year doesn't even show the measured amounts of the NPK macros. From the looks of this I will be doing a nice heavy dose of N and K before my sprigging and also adding some lime to bring the pH up to where Bermuda likes to live 5.5-7.


----------

